# Shooting a wedding in 8 days!! HELP!!



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm getting paid MAJOR money so I want the pics to be PERFECT because I never shot a wedding so I just need tips! 
I'm shooting a wedding in someones home. I have two lenses... my kit lens and my 35mm 1.8. Which do you reccommend? If flash ISNT allowed, what do I do? And if flash IS allowed... what should my lighting setup be? I have an sb600 speedlight, an alien bee 800, shoot through umbrellas, a softbox, "the best DIY beauty dish" and a 5 in 1 reflector kit.
HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 24, 2010)

Here we go again.


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

Nikon_Dude said:


> Here we go again.


:lmao:

Please help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I'm not really qualified to give wedding tips as I've never shot one, but here's what comes to mind. 

Try to go to the location before the actual wedding and practice taking shots with the light available, and make note of what camera settings work. Take someone with you to stand where the bride and groom would be. 

Make a list of shots you want to take, so that you don't forget in the heat of the moment. 

If flash is allowed, use a diffuser on the sb600, and/or bounce it off the ceiling, avoid shooting it straight at the subject. 

If flash is not allowed, the 35mm will be more useful with the larger aperture provided you have enough room to back up to get everyone in the shot. 

Again, find out if flash is allowed beforehand, and go practice shots on site with or without flash as appropriate so you know what settings to use.


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

Nikon_Dude said:


> Well I'm not really qualified to give wedding tips as I've never shot one, but here's what comes to mind.
> 
> Try to go to the location before the actual wedding and practice taking shots with the light available, and make note of what camera settings work. Take someone with you to stand where the bride and groom would be.
> 
> ...


 

WOW.. thank you sweetheart! These are AWESOME tips!! Especially making a list and scouting the place before hand.
Anyways, should I use toilet paper as a diffuser or should I just go out and buy a real one? Which do you reccommend?


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 24, 2010)

For an indoor wedding with white ceilings of 8-14 ft, I use a Lumiquest 80/20 bounce.  80% of light goes to ceiling; 20% 90 degrees to subject.  You will need to increase flash exposure by 1-3 stops with a bounce, same for a diffuser.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope you know how to crop yor photo  :lmao:.  Sorry, I have to be sarcastic LOL.  Is this going to be at night or daytime?  What worries me is the word "major money".


----------



## Biggs88 (Dec 24, 2010)

SabrinaO said:


> I'm getting paid MAJOR money so I want the pics to be PERFECT because I never shot a wedding so I just need tips!
> I'm shooting a wedding in someones home. I have two lenses... my kit lens and my 35mm 1.8. Which do you reccommend? If flash ISNT allowed, what do I do? And if flash IS allowed... what should my lighting setup be? I have an sb600 speedlight, an alien bee 800, shoot through umbrellas, a softbox, "the best DIY beauty dish" and a 5 in 1 reflector kit.
> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
WHY are you getting paid "MAJOR money" when you have no idea what your doing.

The whole point of paying "major money" is to get a professional photographer that knows EXACTLY what their doing.

Do the wedding party a favor and have them call a professional and let them get what they pay for.


----------



## vtf (Dec 24, 2010)

Heres a link to about everything you need to know about wedding photography without repeating it in another thread.
The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - Search Results
I'm sure you find alot of helpful hints.
Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Rekd (Dec 24, 2010)

Biggs88 said:


> WHY are you getting paid "MAJOR money" when you have no idea what your doing.
> 
> The whole point of paying "major money" is to get a professional photographer that knows EXACTLY what their doing.
> 
> Do the wedding party a favor and have them call a professional and let them get what they pay for.



I agree 100%. Imagine how you'll feel when you **** up this couple's one chance to capture what could be the single most important day of their lives.

You're completely selfish and inconsiderate. You're more interested in making a buck than you are of providing a good service.

You give professional photogs a bad name.

:edit: 





> Imagine how you'll feel



Actually, I'm pretty sure I know how you'll feel so I'm not sure why I said that. You'll feel proud of yourself, won't you? :facepalm:


----------



## Kofman13 (Dec 24, 2010)

let the flaming begin


----------



## max3k (Dec 24, 2010)

You're getting paiD "MAJOR MONEY" and want to use toilet paper as a diffuser......Really?!?!?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 24, 2010)

Is this your first wedding? What camera body are you using? Do you have a second camera body? Your kit lens isn't going to be the most ideal for this wedding, so I strongly advise renting a lens ASAP. Not sure how long you've known about this wedding job, but at this point I wouldn't really expect "perfection"...


----------



## Rekd (Dec 24, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> at this point I wouldn't really expect "perfection"...



Nope. But I bet the couple paying "MAJOR MONEY" are expecting perfection. 

They obviously won't be getting it.


----------



## nonamexx (Dec 24, 2010)

Look, I am a newcomer here, but I'm shocked at some of the responses around. The person here is asking for help. Money consideration is their own personal issue mentioned in passing -- that of the person paying it and that of the person receiving it. Whether they're satisfied with the service provided or not, who're we to decide?

What money they get paid for doing a job is not our business and shouldn't have any role in giving advice on the forum.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 24, 2010)

She's taking advantage of them. Plain and simple. 

She gives professional photogs a bad name and there is a good chance she will ruin the memories this couple is paying MAJOR money for.

Pathetic.


----------



## Tulsa (Dec 24, 2010)

harishankar said:


> Look, I am a newcomer here, but I'm shocked at some of the responses around. The person here is asking for help. Money consideration is their own personal issue mentioned in passing -- that of the person paying it and that of the person receiving it. Whether they're satisfied with the service provided or not, who're we to decide?
> 
> What money they get paid for doing a job is not our business and shouldn't have any role in giving advice on the forum.




Its simple, They have no clue what they are doing, they have never done a wedding. Would you bring your vehicle to them and pay them to rebuild the engine? Because I bet they have never done that too, but they could probably get advice on the internet in 8 days and do a crappy job.


----------



## Kofman13 (Dec 24, 2010)

harishankar said:


> Look, I am a newcomer here, but I'm shocked at some of the responses around. The person here is asking for help. Money consideration is their own personal issue mentioned in passing -- that of the person paying it and that of the person receiving it. Whether they're satisfied with the service provided or not, who're we to decide?
> 
> What money they get paid for doing a job is not our business and shouldn't have any role in giving advice on the forum.



its making it our business when our advice and opinion is asked along with the situation explained


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 24, 2010)

for some reason when guys see a female name here, some of them seem to....well....kiss ass. Sorry to say but if I a guy asked this question, I'd get torn apart. sorry this just sounds more like a joke to me than anything.


----------



## nonamexx (Dec 24, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> harishankar said:
> 
> 
> > Look, I am a newcomer here, but I'm shocked at some of the responses around. The person here is asking for help. Money consideration is their own personal issue mentioned in passing -- that of the person paying it and that of the person receiving it. Whether they're satisfied with the service provided or not, who're we to decide?
> ...



I've a long and hallowed online experience including administrating and moderating forums and I simply don't see the point in ethical advice online when it's clearly not asked for or sought after.

However no point in my advising you either. It just gives one a bad and slightly unfriendly vibe about the forum and that's why I asked.


----------



## nonamexx (Dec 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> for some reason when guys see a female name here, some of them seem to....well....kiss ass. Sorry to say but if I a guy asked this question, I'd get torn apart. sorry this just sounds more like a joke to me than anything.



I wasn't even aware of the sex of the OP. Sorry, but I find it insulting that you insinuate that I was defending the OP. Not at all.

I was just asking the point in why we are so affected by the MAJOR MONEY part? If the person parting with it has no problem, why should we? Buyer beware and all that.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 24, 2010)

this thread reminded me of this..."MAJOR MONEY!"...KIT lens....:bounce:


----------



## lildlege1 (Dec 24, 2010)

harishankar said:


> Look, I am a newcomer here, but I'm shocked at some of the responses around. The person here is asking for help. Money consideration is their own personal issue mentioned in passing -- that of the person paying it and that of the person receiving it. Whether they're satisfied with the service provided or not, who're we to decide?
> 
> What money they get paid for doing a job is not our business and shouldn't have any role in giving advice on the forum.


 


Very Well said!!!!! The whole point of this forum is to Help each other out and learn new things!!!! Not everyone is perfect!!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> for some reason when guys see a female name here, some of them seem to....well....kiss ass. Sorry to say but if I a guy asked this question, I'd get torn apart. sorry this just sounds more like a joke to me than anything.



I don't kiss ass regardless of gender. If you're unprepared and expect a pat on the back and encouraging words... you've got another thing coming. If you're getting paid for a gig and you're not ready for it, you're going to hear a lot of backlash, and not just from us on the forum.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 24, 2010)

lildlege1 said:


> Very Well said!!!!! The whole point of this forum is to Help each other out and learn new things!!!! Not everyone is perfect!!!




Yeah and this takes away from the seriousness of the question :er:
*
"I'm getting paid MAJOR money so I want the pics to be PERFECT because I never shot a wedding so I just need tips!"*


----------



## Kofman13 (Dec 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> this thread reminded me of this..."MAJOR MONEY!"...KIT lens....:bounce:
> 
> YouTube - Judge Joe Brown - Cheap wedding photographer



LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## nonamexx (Dec 24, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > for some reason when guys see a female name here, some of them seem to....well....kiss ass. Sorry to say but if I a guy asked this question, I'd get torn apart. sorry this just sounds more like a joke to me than anything.
> ...



Kissing ass is not the same thing as offering constructive advice. If the advice is to not to take so much money, then I cannot see the propriety in such advice because it clearly is no business of ours, regardless of the fact that the OP mentioned the fact. I rightly believe this forum is for photography advice, not an ethical discussion on how much money is acceptable as reward for services rendered. And we have no idea of what MAJOR MONEY is. It could be anything at all and a matter of perspective of the OP.



MohaimenK said:


> lildlege1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very Well said!!!!! The whole point of this forum is to Help each other out and learn new things!!!! Not everyone is perfect!!!
> ...



Aspiring for perfection and being perfect are not the same thing. Clearly there is a disconnect between current level of skill and what we aspire for, but going by the attitude of some of the members of this forum, I feel there is a bit of jealousy and outrage arising out of it that people actually get paid for photographic work when they proclaim to be amateurs.

Do I sense a bit of elitism here?


----------



## ababysean (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd like to know the dollar amount of "major money" before I say anything.
$50 bux is Major money to some....


----------



## mooney101 (Dec 24, 2010)

Two of the biggest tips. Since you still not comfortable shooting yet.

*Check out the location and bring a second shooter. *Even an experience second shooter and pay them good.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 24, 2010)

$1 is a major money for me.  I can get something from the $1 menu at McD!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> for some reason when guys see a female name here, some of them seem to....well....kiss ass. Sorry to say but if I a guy asked this question, I'd get torn apart. sorry this just sounds more like a joke to me than anything.


 
You got it backward.  Female = instant MWC which is not always the case.


----------



## ababysean (Dec 24, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> $1 is a major money for me.  I can get something from the $1 menu at McD!



No according to Remy!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 24, 2010)

harishankar said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...



I understand what you're saying, and it's true--we don't understand how much money is being paid for this job, so we can't technically tell the OP to refuse money/receive less, etc. I'm truly not trying to be unsupportive to the OP, it's just I find their behavior unprofessional and irresponsible. I had already suggested renting lenses rather than using their kit lens-- quite honestly, it would help them out a lot more at this point. But the truth is, when you take a job, you know what it entails--there's no reason to be waiting up until the last 8 days to get your things together.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 24, 2010)

Look, speaking from experience.  I paid my "photographer" MAJOR money to shoot my wedding.  And this is what he did for a living.  But he sucked.  I found this out after the fact.  Pictures werent anything special.  I knew zero about photography at the time but my point here is.  We'll never get that day back and we have horrible pictures.  Don't do this to them if you really care about what you do.


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2010)

lildlege1 said:


> .....The whole point of this forum is to Help each other out and learn new things!!!! ......


I'm sorry, but it's not.

The whole point of the forum is to be an advertising platform the forum owners can use to sell advertising space for an income stream.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't pay for my wedding photography...my parents did...and I have to say it was a very reputible company...and they were not great. I even saw their work before hand...and yet the 2 people that did our wedding weren't so great.
so...no matter how much you pay doesn't guarantee your going to get perfection.
This isn't advice...just a statement, I have no idea what your skill level is...but a wedding day is something major and I would personally hold a lifetime of guilt if I didn't deliver 100% what the bride and groom had in mind. That may be just me...so I will probably never ever do a wedding, even after all  the classes I am about to take, I can't hold onto that kind of guilt.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 24, 2010)

Next time you as photographer of limited experience are seeking advice or recommendations on this topic please strike the word _wedding_ from your vocabulary.

_I do not have a lot of experience yet in this field and I have been asked to photograph a social gathering in a (small, medium, large) venue. I have a low end consumer dSLR with a kit lens. I might consider buying a speedlight for this event since I might get modestly paid if the results are ok. Please help with any tips or advice._


----------



## nonamexx (Dec 24, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> I understand what you're saying, and it's true--we don't understand how much money is being paid for this job, so we can't technically tell the OP to refuse money/receive less, etc. I'm truly not trying to be unsupportive to the OP, it's just I find their behavior unprofessional and irresponsible. I had already suggested renting lenses rather than using their kit lens-- quite honestly, it would help them out a lot more at this point. But the truth is, when you take a job, you know what it entails--there's no reason to be waiting up until the last 8 days to get your things together.



I also don't want to comment on the professionalism aspect because I am not SURE that the OP is a professional.

It might be a friend who is offering to pay for the job knowing that the person is not an expert and they can get away with paying less money than to a full professional doing it as a job.

In fact, that's what originally occurred to me

All that is speculation, however, and I'm glad you saw the point of my post.


----------



## Tulsa (Dec 24, 2010)

This is a joke... right? December fools day?


----------



## Kofman13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> This is a joke... right? December fools day?



I thought so too


----------



## reznap (Dec 24, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> This is a joke... right? December fools day?



Well, I would think that anyone who started a thread like this would have seen this type of response coming.  

@ OP, good luck - your gear's lacking a few key items (fast zoom for one) so you might want to hit up a rental shop.  I see three possible outcomes:  One, the forum members are underestimating you and you end up doing well.  Two, you get lucky (everyone wins, happy ending, yay).  Three, you learn a hard lesson.  I hope it's one of the two former for your sake and the couple's.

I like the suggestion to bring along a paid second shooter (you give them some of your share of the loot).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 24, 2010)

Predictability is comforting.


----------



## Tulsa (Dec 24, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> Tulsa said:
> 
> 
> > This is a joke... right? December fools day?
> ...



Gotta be, she can take some good pictures, and this is just ridiculous. Nice job, well played.


----------



## reznap (Dec 24, 2010)

Crap, we all got trolled?


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

LMAO! I really hate that I played with some emotions but this is just freaking hilarious! Thanks for the good laugh everyone!!


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> This is a joke... right? December fools day?




:thumbup:


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

reznap said:


> Crap, we all got trolled?




:lmao:
Pretty much....
Yes... _toilet paper_ as a diffuser at a wedding. Very professional... that'll go over well.....

LOL... yes I am shooting a wedding in 8 days, but i'm doing it free to build my portfolio. So no... i'm not making "MAJOR MONEY". The people know i'm inexperienced and never shot a wedding. I told them they should have a pro photographer but they said they don't have the money so... fingers crossed. They are getting it free anyways, so im not gonna buy any special lenses or anything.  I just want to work with what I have. And they shouldn't expect much. So no pressure from me, but im gonna give it my all.
Thanks to all who gave good tips and helped...I think my approach was a fun way (for me) to get some help!! 

:thumbup: to those that suspected my trolling

:hug::to those that got offended.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 24, 2010)

> *Shooting a wedding in 8 days!! HELP!!*
> 
> 
> I'm getting paid MAJOR money so I want the pics to be PERFECT because I never shot a wedding so I just need tips!


 Understand the definition of 'gratis'.

*grat·is*

/&#712;græt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





&#618;s, &#712;gre&#618;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t&#618;s/ http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.html [*grat*-is, *grey*-tis]  
*adverb *1. without charge or payment; free: _The manufacturer provided an extra set of coat buttons gratis. _


*adjective *2. free; gratuitous.


----------



## Geaux (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Rekd (Dec 24, 2010)

LoL. 

:lmao: :clapping: :lmao:


----------



## GrantH (Dec 24, 2010)

For whatever reason, I think the OP just conned out of it and made her way back here to redeem herself and play the "troll card".


----------



## Rekd (Dec 24, 2010)

GrantH said:


> For whatever reason, I think the OP just conned out of it and made her way back here to redeem herself and play the "troll card".



Yeah, we know. But still...


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

GrantH said:


> For whatever reason, I think the OP just conned out of it and made her way back here to redeem herself and play the "troll card".


Please... I couldn't of been any more obvious without giving it away. I guess the sense of humor isn't there for you...


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 25, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> this thread reminded me of this..."MAJOR MONEY!"...KIT lens....:bounce:
> 
> YouTube - Judge Joe Brown - Cheap wedding photographer



Lmao. He totally schooled them.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 25, 2010)

SabrinaO, you are evil  
I LIKE IT!!!
You turned this thread into a Battle Royal :lmao:


----------



## arcooke (Dec 25, 2010)

There is so much awesome oozing form this thread.... quick, someone get a picture of it!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 25, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> SabrinaO, you are evil
> I LIKE IT!!!
> You turned this thread into a Battle Royal :lmao:



I hear they're remaking that movie next year.


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 25, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> this thread reminded me of this..."MAJOR MONEY!"...KIT lens....:bounce:
> 
> YouTube - Judge Joe Brown - Cheap wedding photographer


 
LOL so my kit lens is a no go?? ...




Thanks for posting this. This is like what not to do. I was suprised on how much JJB knew about photography until he said he has done photography. Cool!
But why was the audience clapping like they ALL knew what he was talking about?


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 25, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> SabrinaO, you are evil
> I LIKE IT!!!
> You turned this thread into a Battle Royal :lmao:


 
:hugs:


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 25, 2010)

Gruen Photo 7 Design said:


> For an indoor wedding with white ceilings of 8-14 ft, *I use a Lumiquest 80/20 bounce*. 80% of light goes to ceiling; 20% 90 degrees to subject. You will need to increase flash exposure by 1-3 stops with a bounce, same for a diffuser.


 
Anyone ever made (DIY) a bounce for their flash?


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 25, 2010)

SabrinaO, years ago a friend of mind asked me if I would shoot her wedding - she couldn't pay me - low budget operation, but she was a good friend and did supply all the film - yup...film, it was that long ago - so I found a list of ESSENTIAL photographs and here it is - note that this represents a minimum of pictures you should take and maybe some you do not want to take for whatever reason. There are also a number you should take of the prep, both the bride's and the grooms, but I cannot help you there. A lot will depend on where the wedding is taking place and where the reception is taking place, but the advice you got earlier is excellent - go and scout the place out and note locations where you need to be to get the pictures that you need to get.

Note that any one of these suggestions, if relevant, may involve/require more than one picture and could cover several shots from different angles. I would _take a minimum of two or three pictures (or more) for each of these._

*Before and during the ceremony *

1. Bride and father arriving.
2. Each person in wedding party coming down the aisle.
3. Exchange of rings.
4. Recitation of vows.
5. Friends reading from scripture.
6. Minister blessing the couple,
7. The kiss.
8. Other rituals.
9. Recessional. *(Go to the back of the Church, assuming a Church wedding, or wherever it is happening.)*


*Formal pictures *
1. Bride alone.
2. Groom alone.
3. Bride and groom with bride&#8217;s immediate family.
4. Bride and groom with groom&#8217;s immediate family.
5. Bride and groom with both sets of parents.
6. Bride and groom with maid of honour and best man.
7. Bride and groom.
8. Bridal couple with all attendants.
9. Bride with her bridesmaids.
10. Groom and his groomsmen.
11. Bride and her parents.
12. Groom and his parents.


*The reception*

1. Receiving line.
2. Bridal couple entering as Mr. And Mrs.
3. Best man making toast.
4. Other people toasting bride and/or groom
5. Bride and groom&#8217;s first dance.
6. Bride dancing with her father.
7. Groom dancing with his mother.
8. Cutting the cake.
9. Bride feeding cake to groom.
10. Groom feeding cake to bride.
11. Bride throwing bouquet.
12. Groom removing the bride&#8217;s garter.
13. Groom throwing garter.
14. Man putting garter on woman.
15. Guests at each table.
16. Bridal couple waving good bye.

Note this is not exhaustive and is intended only as an indication fo the types of things you could be taking.

Make sure all your batteries are fully charged and that you have at least one additional set of fully charged batteries for backup.

Have an extra camera, even if you have to rent one - if yours goes screwy you are in trouble, also, take an assistant, he/she can be changing lenses on one camera while you are shooting with the other - make sure you know all the ins and outs of both cameras - practice before the wedding...as well, lots of memory cards (at least 3 4Gb) - 1. for lots of pictures and 2. in case one fails as has been known to happen. SHOOT RAW or RAW + JPG. RAW makes for better editing of final results and jpgs can be shown as proofs if required.

I haven't read all the posts, but there maybe some suggestions as to lenses you might rent or acquire, I suspect something in the 40-70mm zoom, 24-105mm zoom, 80 mm, or even a 135mm might prove useful (you don't say what kind of gear you have - camera and kit lens??)

To all the cynics and naysayers, I would say this, my son got remarried a couple of years ago and shelled out big bucks for wedding pictures and the team included two photographers with an assistant - they were not happy with the results and had to threaten legal action to get a price reduction, the results they got did not match the portfolios they were shown which, of course, would set expectations. It sounds like Sabrina's clients know exactly what they are getting into and what type of results they can expect. As well, friends shoot friends weddings all the time - its a fact of life - not everyone, or couple, can afford the big bucks that pros charge these days, unfortunate in some ways, but that's life. 

The only other advice I would give you, Sabrina, is to do some web searches and see what you can glean from this research. Hope all goes well. :mrgreen:

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 25, 2010)

WesternGuy said:


> SabrinaO, years ago a friend of mind asked me if I would shoot her wedding - she couldn't pay me - low budget operation, but she was a good friend and did supply all the film - yup...film, it was that long ago - so I found a list of ESSENTIAL photographs and here it is - note that this represents a minimum of pictures you should take and maybe some you do not want to take for whatever reason. There are also a number you should take of the prep, both the bride's and the grooms, but I cannot help you there. A lot will depend on where the wedding is taking place and where the reception is taking place, but the advice you got earlier is excellent - go and scout the place out and note locations where you need to be to get the pictures that you need to get.
> 
> Note that any one of these suggestions, if relevant, may involve/require more than one picture and could cover several shots from different angles. I would _take a minimum of two or three pictures (or more) for each of these._
> 
> ...


 

You are AMAZING!!!! Thankyou for taking the time out to respond like this! HUGE HUGE HUGE help :hugs:
You really lit a fire under my butt...lol. I'm confident more than ever now going into this. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rekd (Dec 25, 2010)

Excellent post, WesternGuy. I don't do weddings, but my friend's kid asked me to shoot theirs in 2012. I initially turned it down but I may take her up on it. I've got plenty of time to practice.


----------



## sobolik (Dec 25, 2010)

SabrinaO said:


> I'm getting paid MAJOR money so I want the pics to be PERFECT because I never shot a wedding so I just need tips!
> I'm shooting a wedding in someones home. I have two lenses... my kit lens and my 35mm 1.8. Which do you reccommend? If flash ISNT allowed, what do I do? And if flash IS allowed... what should my lighting setup be? I have an sb600 speedlight, an alien bee 800, shoot through umbrellas, a softbox, "the best DIY beauty dish" and a 5 in 1 reflector kit.
> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I am assuming this is digital?  And I assume it is a decent megapixel? (for cropping)

W-I-D-E A-N-G-L-E
First of all " a wedding in someones home" tells me to break out my Tokina 12-24mm.  I highly recommend that you get one first. I find it essential - period - must have.  I did a wedding in a Door County wedding chapel almost exclusively with this lens. The Bridal Chapels of Door County & Green Bay - Door County Bridal Chapel  Which included 2 receptions after as well. For tight spaces and indoors it is a must. You can get by with an 18mm but it is no where as wonderful as a 12mm. Have I made my point?

Furthermore the 12mm allows you to point it at a person and the others nearby don't think they are in the photo. THEY ARE!  I get some of my best most expressive shots this way. I crop out several compositions from wide angle shots that still have enough resolution for 4x6 prints.  I always shoot wider than what textbooks tell us to do for good compositions.  You will fail to get those good compositions when under the gun of a wedding's pace. It is so easy to shoot wide and crop out the PERFECT crop in PP. I mean it can be the perfect crop. But if you shoot tight that crop is no longer an option. There will not be enough to work with. Shoot wide.

Also you set it at 12mm and hold it high above your head to get shots in tight spaces. The wide angle allows post processing to crop out a straight shot from the crooked original. I wish the D90 and the D7000 had the flip screen then I could see the scene even when held high over head.  Do it! It gives you photos a Hollywood look with all the unusual angles. Especially when indoors and cramped.

Forget all you lighting gimmicks. umbrellas etc. The opportunities will have come and gone long before you have adjusted anything. People are not there to be models. They are not the slightest bit interested in being your photo shoot guinea pig. 
Use bounce flash.  
Pay attention. For example: If at all possible place a white sheet over a key window (attractive and professional) if the lighting coming through that window is going to produce difficult complications.
You must bring your A game. You must be on a roll. You must roll with the unfolding events rather than in any way shape or form expect that those events will wait for you.  Forget the complicated lighting toys and aids. This is not a studio shoot.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 26, 2010)

Sabriana, you are very welcome. It has always been my philosophy that forums such as this one are for sharing and so I try to share where I can. All I can do now is wish you good luck and hope that lt all turns out for the best of all concerned.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Tulsa (Dec 26, 2010)

WesternGuy said:


> I haven't read all the posts
> 
> WesternGuy




You really should have before you took all that time.


----------



## OrionsByte (Dec 26, 2010)

I would stick to techniques you're familiar with rather than making the wedding your first attempt at something you've never tried before. Same with equipment; you don't want to be trying to figure out the capabilities of some rental equipment _as you shoot the wedding._

How long have you known you would be doing this?


----------



## Tulsa (Dec 26, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read all the posts
> ...





OrionsByte said:


> I would stick to techniques you're familiar with rather than making the wedding your first attempt at something you've never tried before. Same with equipment; you don't want to be trying to figure out the capabilities of some rental equipment _as you shoot the wedding._
> 
> How long have you known you would be doing this?



Really? Did you read the thread?


----------



## OrionsByte (Dec 26, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> Tulsa said:
> 
> 
> > WesternGuy said:
> ...



Did you?  She was playing up some of the details for laughs, but she's _still_ doing a wedding next weekend, and she's _still_ asking for advice.  I wasn't being sarcastic or mean, I was just pointing out that there are photographic techniques that she knows better than others, and a wedding is not the time to try to go outside her comfort zone.  I'm sure she'll do a fine job.

Sabrina, I wish you luck, have fun!


----------



## Tulsa (Dec 26, 2010)

OrionsByte said:


> Did you?  She was playing up some of the details for laughs, but she's _still_ doing a wedding next weekend, and she's _still_ asking for advice.  I wasn't being sarcastic or mean, I was just pointing out that there are photographic techniques that she knows better than others, and a wedding is not the time to try to go outside her comfort zone.  I'm sure she'll do a fine job.
> 
> Sabrina, I wish you luck, have fun!



I see where she says she is shooting a wedding, but nowhere she is asking for advice on how to do it


----------



## sobolik (Dec 26, 2010)

harishankar said:


> Look, I am a newcomer here, but I'm shocked at some of the responses around. The person here is asking for help. Money consideration is their own personal issue mentioned in passing -- that of the person paying it and that of the person receiving it. Whether they're satisfied with the service provided or not, who're we to decide?
> 
> What money they get paid for doing a job is not our business and shouldn't have any role in giving advice on the forum.



The fact is that forums are full of predators ready to pounce and attack. One might assume that we are here to help beginners but the proof in the pudding is that a bunch of predatory attack dogs lurk internet forums.


----------



## redcoat36 (Dec 26, 2010)

They are all correct, I'm afraid. I agreed to do a wedding this summer even though I swore I never would...hardest day EVER! It is a TON of work and the stress is huge knowing that if you screw up, they don't have images for the most special day of their life. Money is a major component and I am glad she mentioned it because it appears the clients aren't expecting a "freebie" from someone they know is just starting out. Get yourself some good equipment, study lots and be prepared for lots of roadblocks, ie. bad weather, clients preoccupied, family interfering. There is a reason professional photographers get paid a lot, because it is A LOT of work! I'll never do it again! Good luck, my dear!


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 27, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read all the posts
> ...


 
I eventually did read them all and, rest assured, it didn't take me a lot of time to put that post together - old list - cut and paste and a bit of editing. I don't want to get involved in all previous "discussion" but my philosophy is that forums are "people helping people" - I know I have gotten a lot of help over the years from people on different forums and as I said in my original post, as long as the people know what they are getting why should anybody else care, after all, no one is really going to change anyone's opinion or approach. Maybe that is not the best approach on my part, but it's their life and their wedding, who am I to tell them, or anyone else what to do. I am a live and let live kinda guy - that's all. 

WesternGuy


----------

